# شرح Earned Value Management بالعربي بطريقة رائعة



## Jordan079 (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

اخواني الكرام ,, وجدت هذا الملف الرائع الذي يشرح Earned Value Management
باللغه العربية و بطريقة مبسطة 

نسألكم دعوة بظهر الغيب لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين أجمعين و للاخ صاحب الكتاب على جهده الرائع

وفقنا الله جميعاً لما فيه الخير ..


----------



## جوده2005 (7 يونيو 2010)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## aaaaaa11 (8 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر لك ولصاحب الكتيب


----------



## يسرى191 (8 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايديك الحلوة و الف الف شكر لك و لصاحب الكتاب 
موضوع متميز


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 يونيو 2010)

ملف ممتاز

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (9 يونيو 2010)

الملف ممتاز
سلمت يداك:58:


----------



## Eng.A1 (10 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## الزعيم2000 (10 يونيو 2010)

مشاركه ممتازه موجوده بالفعل على ملتقانا
صاحبها المهندس المجتهد محمود الطحاوى و أحد مصادرها الرئيسيين هو أستاذنا العملاق مهندس محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يونيو 2010)

جوده2005 قال:


> la;,,,,,,,,,,,مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم





aaaaaa11 قال:


> الف شكر لك ولصاحب الكتيب





يسرى191 قال:


> تسلم ايديك الحلوة و الف الف شكر لك و لصاحب الكتاب
> موضوع متميز





شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> ملف ممتاز
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا





jamalsbaih قال:


> الملف ممتاز
> سلمت يداك:58:





eng.a1 قال:


> الف الف شكر





الزعيم2000 قال:


> مشاركه ممتازه موجوده بالفعل على ملتقانا
> صاحبها المهندس المجتهد محمود الطحاوى و أحد مصادرها الرئيسيين هو أستاذنا العملاق مهندس محمود حازم عياد



العفو اخواني .. شكراً لكم للمشاركة و حظاً طيباً


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 يونيو 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا و جزى المهندس محمود خير الجزاء على كل ما يقدمه من مواد علمية في مجال التخطيط و غفر لوالديك و للمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## kreamkramel (21 يونيو 2010)

thanx


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ملف بسيط ورائع فى توصيل المعلومة


----------



## alhussien1980 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الفاضل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed anwar (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال السعدي (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز كما هو كذلك (الشكر) موصول لمؤلف المرجع اخونا المهندس الرائع الطحاوي.


----------



## omer_d (13 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## himaelnady (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## واثق الخطوه (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.A1 (16 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## hhmdan (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## baha927 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملخص المفيد


----------



## semba_18 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks you


----------



## اكرم هشام (3 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shz1981n (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك...وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير*


----------



## adeb11 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشاركة رائعة وجزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم بها


----------



## nofal (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## تامرالمصرى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## boushy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك ولصاحب الكتيب


----------



## samipro (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مباركة جهودك الطيبة أخي الكريم


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لصاحب الكتيب


----------



## sayedahmed330 (17 يناير 2012)

ملف أكثر من رائع
سلمت يداك


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 يناير 2012)

*الف الف شكر*​


----------



## sang (17 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا .. بجد أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاي


----------



## sallam1998 (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ramie (18 يناير 2012)

*ألف شكر وتسلم يداك*

ألف شكر وتسلم يداك


----------



## taher2011 (5 يونيو 2015)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يونيو 2015)

لك كل الشكر على الشرح الرائع


----------



## engsamb (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلاا ووو ملف رائع و سهل لدراسة

بارك الله فيك
نترقب المزيد من اطروحاتك .


----------



## احمدرضوان (13 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم خيرا


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا حفظكم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## bryar (31 مارس 2016)

شكرا للملف والشرح المبسط الواضح


----------



## sherifmadkor (21 مايو 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## safa aldin (30 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanielec (4 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا على المساهمة القيمة


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------

